# News & Current Events > Individual Rights Violations: Case Studies >  Police shoot dog

## Anti Federalist

Just a start, by request.

This is from 2012 only.

Search term was "police shoot dog", filtered by date and my screenname.


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...lice+shoot+dog

----------


## jay_dub

Damn!! I knew there was a lot, but seeing them altogether is something else!

I'm gonna go through these just to see the circumstances, but will put together a thread on YorkieTalk, where I am a member. If there's anybody that wants to hit another forum, please post it here. I don't mind registering at a few others just to post this info, but no sense duplicating efforts.

Thanks, AF. I'm guessing you've got more. The bigger the list, the more impact this could have. Now that I think about it, I'm gonna post separate (original) links for each incident just for impact and post a link with the compilation just for ease of reference.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Damn!! I knew there was a lot, but seeing them altogether is something else!
> 
> I'm gonna go through these just to see the circumstances, but will put together a thread on YorkieTalk, where I am a member. If there's anybody that wants to hit another forum, please post it here. I don't mind registering at a few others just to post this info, but no sense duplicating efforts.
> 
> Thanks, AF. I'm guessing you've got more. The bigger the list, the more impact this could have. Now that I think about it, I'm gonna post separate (original) links for each incident just for impact and post a link with the compilation just for ease of reference.


There are, I know I'm missing some, but that was just a down and dirty quick compilation.

Hope it helps.

----------


## sailingaway

http://www.copblock.org/21238/puppy-...olice-officer/

----------


## Carehn

I don't know of all the cases but seems to me there is a new one on these forums every day. 

Your list is short. 

But much longer then my list. 

Nice job.

----------


## tod evans

_Get a rope!_

----------


## fr33

At this rate we'll have to stop all spaying and neutering otherwise... Extinction...

----------


## DavidK

If a policeman shot my dog I would kill them, plain and simple, I don't even care what the consequences are.

----------


## Anti Federalist

War on Us.

Every day.


*Owners of dog that was shot during Fayetteville police raid file complaint*

http://www.fayobserver.com/articles/...9?sac=fo.local

21 Sept. 1900 CDT

A family whose dog was shot when Fayetteville police raided their Clarendon Street home on Wednesday morning has filed a complaint against the officers.

Department spokesman Gavin MacRoberts said the incident remained under investigation Friday.

Christian Yepez and his family met with police Friday afternoon to discuss the matter, but MacRoberts said he could not discuss what was said because it relates to personnel matters.

MacRoberts said police entered the home to execute a search warrant as part of an investigation involving Yepez. He said the dog was shot after police entered, but it remained unclear what prompted police to fire on 5-year-old Nastradamus, a medium-sized mixed breed.

"Details beyond that are part of the internal investigation and not being released," MacRoberts said.

Yepez was arrested after the raid and charged with misdemeanor possession of marijuana, possession of drug paraphernalia and maintaining a dwelling for controlled substances. MacRoberts said police seized less than 1.5 ounces of marijuana and two guns from the home.

Yepez's mother, Pennie Yepez, said she was not home during the raid. Her son was upstairs sleeping when police kicked in the front door about 7 a.m. and threw flash grenades, she said. The dog was sleeping on the couch by the front door, she said. After police entered, the dog moved away from the door, she said.

"He was in the kitchen and (police) shot him three times," Pennie Yepez said.

The family intends to have an autopsy performed on the dog, she said.

----------


## Pericles

*And if the people who are capable of these outrages think that  that's  all you're going to do, they will continue to commit these  outrages.*
Caspar Weinberger

----------


## sailingaway

You didn't find my link because it was under 'police shoot puppy'.  (10 mos.)

----------


## XTreat

\\

----------


## Root

Far worse than I thought.

----------


## Henry Rogue

Book Marked. Thanks for the list. I've been wanting to compile a list to email friends, family in order to make greater awareness. I'll go through them and get the orginal sources.

----------


## Anti Federalist

War on Dogs.



*Hoopa dog shooting upsets teachers; tribal police: Animal was reported as a danger*

Luke Ramseth/Times-Standardtimes-standard.com/

Created:   09/22/2012 02:09:40 AM PDT

http://www.times-standard.com/localn...-police-animal

The shooting of a dog by the Hoopa Valley Tribal Police has upset some staff and students at Hoopa Valley Elementary School. 

The department said the dog was reported as a danger, and the intention was to kill it, but the dog escaped and ended up back at the school. 

The dog -- named “Rex” -- was a friendly stray, and liked to play with kids at the school, said seventh grade teacher Karin Glinden. 

”We all knew he was here,” she said. “He wasn't bothering anyone. He touched so many children's hearts.” 

Hoopa Valley Tribal Police Lt. Ed Guyer said his department received reports of the dog chasing and biting children. When an officer attempted to lure the dog away from the school, it bit him, Guyer said. 

Guyer said the officer -- who he declined to identify -- was instructed by Hoopa Police Chief Robert Kane to take the animal up the hill behind the police station and shoot it. 

”He took it up the hill, shot it, but didn't hit it well enough,” Guyer said. “It wasn't used as target practice or anything. We were attempting to put it down.” 

Guyer said the dog returned to Hoopa Valley Elementary School four or five days later. Glinden said she found the dog, and took it to Sunnybrae Animal Clinic in Arcata for treatment. 

The dog had a bullet wound in the head and one in the pelvic region, according to an email from Sunnybrae Animal Clinic veterinarian Malcolm Richardson. 

Glinden said she does not know who, if anyone, at the school called about Rex being a danger or biting someone because they did not come forward. Fourth grade teacher Heather Hobson agreed. 

”I've been trying to bring attention to the situation,” Hobson said. 

In a blog post, Hobson wrote that the dog could have been taken by the officer to “an animal rescue group on the reservation only about a mile from the school.” She also noted that many stray dogs live on the Hoopa reservation. 

Glinden gave her seventh graders writing prompts to write about what they experienced with Rex. 

”There is no way in the world the dog could be construed as vicious,” she said. “Everyone is shocked.” 

A Humboldt County Sheriff's Office representative said the office was aware of the situation, but declined to comment.

----------


## tod evans

I know of a few stray cops....

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dog owner: Officer ‘murdered dog in cold blood’*

Posted: Monday, September 24, 2012 3:35 pm | Updated: 6:23 pm, Mon Sep 24, 2012. 

http://www.starherald.com/news/local...a4bcf887a.html

LYMAN — A police officer who shot a Rottweiler acted properly Saturday when a resident’s dog attacked him, Lyman Police Chief Jeff Chitwood said Monday. The owner of the dog, Raul Ayala, says the officer “murdered my dog in cold blood.”

By Sunday, Ayala and his family had started a Facebook page called “JusticeforBos Ayala.” On the page, Ayala claims that a Lyman police officer “murdered” his dog by shooting it four times.

Ayala and his family had been gone from their home on a shopping trip for about 1½ hours when they were notified that their dog, Bos, had been killed.

“We rushed home as fast as we could,” he said.

Ayala disputes Chitwood’s official version of events and says he has the video to prove the officer acted without justification in shooting his dog.

A Lyman Police officer was on routine patrol when he came across Ayala’s dog at a neighbor’s residence shortly before 2 p.m. Saturday, Chitwood told the Star-Herald. The dog had been acting aggressively toward another dog after apparently getting out of his kennel.

According to the officer, the resident of the home had been attempting to get the Rottweiler away from her dog when the officer stopped. As the officer attempted to get the Rottweiler to leave the other dog and the residence, Chitwood said, the Rottweiler lunged at him and tried to bite him.

The officer continued to try to direct the dog to its residence and its kennel. Once at its residence, the dog lunged at the officer a second time, attempting to bite the officer in the face. The officer shot the dog when it attacked him.

Chitwood said the dog continued to lunge at the officer, who discharged his service weapon another two times until the dog died. The officer “thought of the family,” he said, removing the dog and blood from the sidewalk of the residence and contacted family members to tell them of the incident.

There were eyewitnesses to the dog threatening the other dog and the officer, he said.

“If the dog had been in his kennel and would not have been acting aggressively, none of this would have ever happened,” Chitwood said, adding that his officer’s safety and the safety of the public came first in a situation involving an aggressive dog. A Village of Lyman ordinance prohibits dogs from running loose and allows action against an aggressive dog.

Ayala, who purchased his dog Bos from a friend about 18 months ago, said his dog didn’t act aggressively toward the officer or others. Though the family calls him a “security guard,” he said, the dog simply alerted the family when strangers were at the home or other events around the home.

“He was a good dog,” he said, saying he walked the dog daily and enjoyed taking him to a local lake. “He was a good family dog. He would play with his toys. He would play with our kids. He acted just like a puppy.”

Video from security cameras at the Ayala home shows the dog getting out of the kennel after the door had not been latched properly. Ayala had put the dog in the kennel himself.

“It’s my fault,” he said. “I didn’t latch it. Dogs accidentally get loose sometimes, but he didn’t wander too far from my house.”

Ayala and his family had outfitted their home with security cameras in response to harassment from other individuals, he said. The owner of the Rottweiler says his dog remains on video most of the time that he had been out of the kennel.

Ayala did not provide the Star-Herald with a copy of the video, but showed footage from the video.

 In one portion of the video shown to the Star-Herald, the dog is across the street at a local convenience store, sitting in shade. People come in and out of the store, getting in vehicles, and the dog does not seem to act aggressively.

The dog was at the convenience store when the officer spotted him, Ayala said. The video shows the dog at the store, the officer knocking on Ayala’s door and talking to a neighbor. The video does contain timestamps, he said. 

“My dog was scared of him,” he said. “You can see my dog try to run to his kennel in the back door when the officer shoots him in the rear end.”

*In video presented to the Star-Herald, the dog is shot for the first time off camera. The dog comes on camera, staggering after having been shot. The officer follows, shooting the dog another two or three times. As the dog is shot, he is spinning around, not lunging at the officer. Blood spatters onto the sidewalk as the dog spins.*

“He (the officer) was mad. The video shows him hauling (expletive). If he was afraid of the dog or something, he should have gotten someone who could handle the dog. He acted unprofessionally,” Ayala said. ““It took just six minutes for him to end my dog’s life.”

The Ayala family took the dog to a local veterinarian, who conducted a necropsy. The Ayala family also will be cremating the dog.

Copies of a necropsy provided by Ayala from the veterinarian indicate the dog suffered five puncture wounds across his body. Two bullet fragments were removed from the body. Wounds were in the upper left front leg, right pectoral area, two wounds were in the thorax and one wound, caused by a "bullet trail" was present on the right cheek.

Ayala has not contacted the Lyman Police Department personally, Chitwood said Monday morning.

“If they have a concern (with the actions of a police officer), they can talk to me, the police chief, directly” he said. “It puzzles me that they want to try this in the media without even discussing it with administration.”

Ayala acknowledged that he had not contacted the Lyman Police Department on Monday. However, he said, officials know that the family is upset. In his conversations with the neighbors, he said, he was told the dog was not acting aggressively toward other dogs, residents or the officers.

“Honestly, I don’t trust them (the police). They are only covering their own (expletive),” Ayala said.

Chitwood said the officer contacted the Scotts Bluff County Sheriff’s Department and the Nebraska State Patrol, which reviewed the incident. The officer is also a deputy with the sheriff’s department.

He said he is unaware of Ayala providing the video to either reviewing agency and it has not been provided to him.

“My understanding is that all statements from witnesses have supported the officer’s statements,” Chitwood said.

Ayala said he plans to contact an attorney to see if he can take action against the Lyman Police Department. He had been seeking to file a complaint with another agency as of press time.

----------


## QuickZ06

Saw the movie End of Watch last night. Decent flick but full of propaganda to LOVE your masters. Heck in one part a line was said that, god loves cops and they all go to heaven. Still not the best cop movie as I have seen people say online, Training Day tells the real tale.

----------


## liberty2897

> Saw the movie End of Watch last night. *Decent flick but full of propaganda to LOVE your masters. Heck in one part a line was said that, god loves cops and they all go to heaven.* Still not the best cop movie as I have seen people say online, Training Day tells the real tale.


Cop Heaven

A self-righteous place where the weak and cowardly feel brave and strong.

A self-righteous place abundant with pot smokers, puppies, and other criminals that
live in fear of being the next target.

A self-righteous place where the brave and strong feel powerless to help the
weak become strong.

Cop Heaven is a place on Earth.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Saw the movie End of Watch last night. Decent flick but full of propaganda to LOVE your masters. *Heck in one part a line was said that, god loves cops and they all go to heaven.* Still not the best cop movie as I have seen people say online, Training Day tells the real tale.


I wonder if that includes the cops that did this?

----------


## QuickZ06

> I wonder if that includes the cops that did this?


Must be one of those "bad apples" I hear about on here........

----------


## Anti Federalist

Circular Force Continuum.

Policy was followed.

Bug Splat.



*Ocoee family says officer shot, killed pet*

Police investigate shooting
Author: Lisa Bell, Reporter, Fill-in anchor, lbell@clickorlando.com
Published On: Sep 24 2012 11:51:56 PM EDT  Updated On: Sep 25 2012 07:52:59 AM EDT 

http://www.clickorlando.com/news/Oco...t/-/index.html

OCOEE, Fla. - A Central Florida family is demanding justice after their pet dog was shot and killed by a police officer.

Jackie and Mitch Schutt  said an Ocoee police officer knocked on their front door on Sept. 18 to return an ID, but when Jackie opened the door, her dogs ran out to the porch and, she said, the unthinkable happened.

"The officer just pulled out his gun and shot her three times while I had a hold of her," said Jackie Schutt.

The Schutts say their family is traumatized and devastated after the officer shot and killed their 3-year-old boxer, Laila. 

They said it happened seconds after opening their door, without warning, right in front of their eyes.

"You can't get another dog to replace her. She was our family member," said Mitch Schutt.

The Schutts say Laila, and their other boxer, Ali, came outside just to protect the family. They think Laila barked at the officer's feet and scratched his ankle with her nail, but the officer said he was bit, felt threatened and opened fire.

The Schutts say bullet fragments struck their front door right where their 9-year-old and 6-year-old children were standing.

"My kids witnessed it all," said Mitch Schutt. "He could have not only shot my wife, but ricochet could have hit my kids."

They have now turned to Facebook, launching a "Justice for Laila" page.

They've also hired an attorney, but said they don't want money, but they do want the officer off the job.

"What if I jumped on top of her and he shot me because he didn't even say, 'Hey, I'm pulling my gun, I'm going to shoot your dog.' Nothing," said Jackie Schutt.

Ocoee police confirmed to Local 6 they are investigating the shooting.

They would not release the officer's name, but said he was not suspended and is now back on duty.

Ocoee police Lt. Stephen McCosker said the officer involved is a veteran who's been on the force for more than 10 years. Lt. McCosker also said the officer also took a few days of medical leave to recover from the bite.

Local 6's legal expert Luis Calderon said officers have the right to come onto someone's property and shoot and kill a dog, but only if the officer has reason to believe they are in danger.

The Schutts say the Ocoee officer was never in danger and added he refused treatment from paramedics after the incident.

----------


## Anti Federalist

He had to elevate a little bit...




*Nampa Police officer shoots pit bull in self-defense*

http://www.ktvb.com/news/Nampa-Polic...171083961.html

Posted on September 24, 2012 at 9:21 PM

Updated today at 10:29 AM 

NAMPA -- Nampa Police say an officer was forced to shoot a family's pit-bull Monday evening after it attacked.

Nampa Police say they were conducting a welfare check on two children in a home on 13th Avenue North in Nampa.

Sergeant Rob Wiggins with the Nampa Police Department said officers knocked on the door of the home, but found the door was open.

Sgt. Wiggins says a pit-bull then came through the door.

“One of the officers was attacked by a dog,” said Sgt. Wiggins. “They attempted to fend-off the dog, but it continued to attack the officers.”

“It's our dog, it's our family dog,” sobbed Larry Carver on Monday night.

Carver lives at the home where the incident took place, and said he was there when Junior -- the 2-year-old pit-bull -- was shot by the officer.

“And Junior was right here, and the officer pushed the door, and Junior opened it the rest with his paw and he went after him,” said Carver.

However, Sgt. Wiggins said when the officer could not fend-off the dog, he made the decision to fire his gun at it.

Carver said the dog was shot more than once by the officer. “He Basically he has a split second to make a decision,” said Sgt. Wiggins.

Junior the pit-bull died.

“The dog was a great dog,” said Junior’s owner, Tony O’Hare. “He would never hurt anybody; he was just a real sweet dog.”

O’Hare says he's has never had a violent issue with his pit-bull.

“We don't live in the best neighborhood, and I have two young daughters,” explained O’Hare.

However, O-Hare did say he trained the dog to protect his family.

“If I am not home, I know my wife is safe; I know my children are safe,” said O’Hare.

Mourning the loss of his dog, O’Hare said he does not believe shooting the dog was necessary.

“It's a family animal, and in some cases that is just like a family member,” said Sgt. Wiggins.

Wiggins said he understands the situation is unfortunate, but reiterated his message about the officer’s actions.

*“Initially, like I said, he tried to fend it off -- that wasn’t working -- and so unfortunately, he had to elevate a little bit in order to protect himself,” said Wiggins.*

Sgt. Wiggins said the officer who was attacked did not suffer any injuries. He also would not release the officer’s name.

The Nampa Police department will now perform what they call a “use of force” report. The report will then be reviewed by a “use of force” panel to see if the officer was justified in shooting and killing the dog.

----------


## fisharmor

AF, I'm winning an argument on FB with innundation of stories - don't you have a compilation thread on people, too?  I'd like to move past the dogs now.....

----------


## Anti Federalist

> AF, I'm winning an argument on FB with innundation of stories - don't you have a compilation thread on people, too?  I'd like to move past the dogs now.....


No, I don't, sadly.

It's harder to search that one, since each headline is different.

But, here's a good place to start:

http://www.policemisconduct.net/

I guess I'll start another thread, and put all the people victims in that one.

Hmmmm:

"Police Abuse"

That will be the name.

I'll be sure to cross post any stories I post to that as well.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> AF, I'm winning an argument on FB with innundation of stories - don't you have a compilation thread on people, too?  I'd like to move past the dogs now.....


Willl Grigg's site is helpful in this.  http://freedominourtime.blogspot.com/

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Hollywood police searching for robber shoot, kill dog*

Updated On: Sep 27 2012 07:09:31 AM EDT

http://www.local10.com/news/Hollywoo...x/-/index.html

HOLLYWOOD, Fla. -

A Hollywood police officer shot and killed a pit bull in a resident's back yard while searching for a man who had committed a strong armed robbery.  

It happened just before noon Wednesday in the 2300 block of Wiley Street. The 4-year-old male pit bull, named Pup-pup, was shot in the back yard of a home that he was trained to protect.

"I just heard gunshots as I was walking back to the house," said dog owner Antonio Williamson.

It happened just after Williamson came outside to ask why so many police officers were parked in front of his house. They were looking for a man who had punched another guy in the face and stole his bike in front of a convenience store on Pembroke Road and 22nd Avenue. A witness followed the suspect to the area on Wiley Street and called 911.

"The police suspected the robber may have gone into the back yard so they entered through a side gate.

"When they got to the back yard, they were confronted by a pit bull," said Hollywood Police Sgt. Lester Cochenour.

The dog was shot multiple times and died in the back yard. Williamson was angry that officers didn't knock first. He said Pup-pup was a humble dog and was great with kids, but was also trained to protect to his property.

"There have been a lot of break ins around here, in this area for the last year and a half or so, and I have my dog out here just for that purpose," Williamson told Local 10's Roger Lohse.

Lohse reported that there are no signs on the side of Williamson's house indicating that a dog was in the backyard. Under the law, police are allowed to enter private property if they are pursuing or searching for a felony suspect.

But none of that makes either side feel any better about how this confrontation ended.

*"It is an unfortunate circumstance that the dog and the police met. It was not the initial call but the officer had to shoot the dog to protect himself," said Sgt. Cochenour.*

"Well, you know, they apologized about it but naturally the dog was protecting its area," Williamson told Lohse.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> If a policeman shot my dog I would kill them, plain and simple, I don't even care what the consequences are.


That's pretty radical, dude.  I really don't know what it's like to hold dogs in such high esteem, nor do I want to.  I simply can't understand why someone would love a mere dog so much that they would be willing to kill to avenge its death and risk unholy punishment or death.  It just doesn't seem reasonable to me, nor can I understand any of the emotional attachment that some people seem to have to dogs.  

And while these stories have a good point to make, I don't get outraged over them like I do instances of cops murdering other people or false arrests and/or beatings with subsequent coverups.

----------


## phill4paul

> That's pretty radical, dude.  *I really don't know what it's like to hold dogs in such high esteem*, nor do I want to.  I simply can't understand why someone would love a mere dog so much that they would be willing to kill to avenge its death and risk unholy punishment or death.  It just doesn't seem reasonable to me,* nor can I understand any of the emotional attachment that some people seem to have to dogs.*  
> 
> And while these stories have a good point to make, I don't get outraged over them like I do instances of cops murdering other people or false arrests and/or beatings with subsequent coverups.


  Radical is subjective. I hold all my property in high esteem. There are consequences when you $#@! with it. You, the cops, anybody.

----------


## fr33

I was thinking about a way to call attention to these type of incidents and shame the pigs that do it.


What if for every time this happens, someone registers the domain name of the officer that shoots the dog (like johnsmith.com for example)
Then on that website feature a before photo of the family pet and an after photo of the dead dog, along with a photo of the officer if possible. And of course a text story of what happened.

It could be effective in shaming the cop that does it. Search his/her name and that's first thing that shows up.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Vet euthanizes dog shot by Cedar Park Police*

Posted: Jul 24, 2014 9:36 PM EDT Updated: Jul 24, 2014 10:12 PM EDT 

http://www.myfoxaustin.com/story/261...ar-park-police

Local law enforcement shooting dogs is beginning to be a regular occurrence, often leaving the owners with more questions than answers. Wednesday night around 7:30, a dog was shot in Cedar Park.

Ronin's owners say he was about 10 years old...a mutt with a little Pitt Bull in him they rescued in South Austin when he was just a pup.

His owners didn't want to do an on-camera interview but they say he was the most well behaved dog they've ever owned. Next door neighbor Edmund Loper says Ronin was shot in his front yard.

"The dog was never aggressive. My 3-year-old little boy played with this dog constantly," Loper said.

Cedar Park Police tell us Wednesday night an officer responded to a call that 2 aggressive Pitt Bull mixes were roaming around the neighborhood. Cedar Park PD says while they were trying to find the owner, one of the dogs charged so the officer shot him twice. Ronin's owners say their dog survived but he was later put down at the vet's office.

Loper doesn't believe police handled the situation right from the get-go. He's afraid his family could have been shot because of how close the officers' gunfire was to their home.

"I have a three-year-old and a nine-month-old. My wife would have walked out the door holding my nine-month-old baby," he said.

Matty Baca is Loper's roommate. He ran outside right after the shooting.

*"It was agonizing, the pain that the dog was going through which was really the part that was really bothering me. Because he shot it twice and he just sat there and stared at it. I asked him why and...he goes 'well I thought that he was coming after me,'" Baca said.*

Loper and Baca say this could have been handled very differently.

"Discharging your firearm in a residential neighborhood and towards residences is definitely not the right way to handle this," Loper said.

"Use your taser, or fire the gun in the air. Yell at the dog, throw a rock! But don't shoot your gun," Baca said.

----------


## Anti Federalist

The son was trying to escape, crashed a cop van, and they executed him.

http://krqe.com/2014/06/20/investiga...lice-shooting/

So shall it be for many us...shot trying to escape.




*Animal police shooting gets national attention*

By Emily YoungerPublished: July 25, 2014, 5:31 pm	

http://krqe.com/2014/07/25/animal-po...nal-attention/

CARLSBAD, N.M (KRQE) – A Carlsbad woman who just lost her son to a police shooting says officers executed her dog this week.

Police say they had no choice, but the shooting is prompting a national organization to get involved.

“Bam. They shot him right in front of my face, right in front of me,” said Tracy Kirkpatrick.

Tracy Kirkpatrick says she watched Carlsbad police kill her dog just a month after officers gunned down her son, Troy Kirkpatrick.

*“They came towards the dogs. To me it looked like an execution,” she said.*

According to the police report, last weekend officers were called out to an area near the Carlsbad dam because of a fight.

When they arrived they say Kirkpatrick’s two dogs aggressively approached them.

*They say one backed off, the other, a yellow-lab, exposed its teeth and started growling at officers.

“The officer felt like he was fixing to be attacked by the dog so he shot the dog,” said Carlsbad Police Captain Jon Moyers.*

The dog died instantly.

“I was praying to God it wasn’t true,” said Kirkpatrick. “It was some kind of hoax.”

Now, the case is getting some national attention.

The National Canine Research Council is stepping in and doing what they can to make sure another animal isn’t killed.

“There are a lot of awesome alternatives to lethal force and many of those alternatives are quite simply learned it’s just a matter of getting the info out,” said NCRC Communications Director Janise Bradley.

The council offers free training to police departments all over the country on how to deal with potentially threatening dogs.

This week they sent Carlsbad police a free training video in hopes they take note.

Kirkpatrick hopes so too.

*“They’re here to serve and protect. Their badge means a lot and they had no reason to do what they did,” said Kirkpatrick.*

Carlsbad police say they’re interested in the training.

----------


## phill4paul

Cops didn't shoot dog. Might as well have....




> Cop Arrests Man, Forced Him to Leave Family Pet on the Side of the Freeway to Die
> 
> The Free Thought Project
> Cassandra Rules
> July 25, 2014
> 
> On July 13, Josie Garcia’s husband was pulled over by Houston PD for failure to use a turn signal.
> 
> The routine traffic stop lead to a search and prescription drugs *belonging* to the passenger were found.  Both men were subsequently arrested and the SUV was impounded. *Charges against her husband were dropped days later.*
> ...



Read more at http://thefreethoughtproject.com/chi...xLDY4pILrY6.99

----------


## DamianTV

Every 98 minutes...

----------


## Anti Federalist

In front of the dog's owner and six year old girl.

$#@! $#@!ing you, that's why.

And yes, I realize that everybody is tired of reading the dead dog daily stories...hardly even raise an eyebrow around here anymore.

But I least want to continue to chronicle them...if anybody now or in the future decides to care.


*Suburban Family Says Dog Fatally Shot by Police in Front of 6-Year-Old Girl*

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/local...268739511.html

Saturday, Jul 26, 2014 • Updated at 10:31 PM CDT


Family members and area residents say a young dog was fatally shot by police in front of a 6-year-old girl Friday afternoon in a Chicago suburb.

The dog’s owners say 1-year-old shepherd-mix Apollo had gotten out of their yard in the 8700 block of Beck Place in southwest suburban Hometown and the family had just returned him to their lawn when police arrived.

*“We were in the lawn and the cop already had his gun out,” said owner Nicole Echlin. “I tried to call him in the house and he just stood there staring and I guess he showed his teeth and the cop just shot him, right in front of me and my 6-year-old daughter.”*

Echlin said her young daughter “started screaming” after the shooting.

*Hometown Police said the incident is under investigation but could not immediately confirm any details. They said further information would be available Monday.*

(Policy was followed. Officer safety was ensured. Paid administrative leave. Blah blah blah, bull$#@! bull$#@! bull$#@! - AF)


Second City Animal Stories 


"It would be too early for me to make any statement without reviewing all the facts," Chief Charles Forsyth said in a statement on the Hometown Police Department's Facebook page. "I can assure the people of Hometown that a full investigation of the incident will be conducted."

Witnesses said it didn’t appear that the dog was attacking officers or provoking them before the shooting.

“The dog wasn’t doing anything. I didn’t see it doing anything, it wasn’t barking,” said witness and area resident Nicco Torres. “Then I saw a cop shoot the dog, the dog fell to ground on the lawn. I saw through the window the dog was on the floor shot but the dog was still moving, it was moving its legs like it was trying to run but it was laying down.”

Family said the dog had no history of aggression and did not attempt to attack officers at the scene. They claim they were told by officers that the dog showed its teeth.

*“I don’t know why they would pull out a gun they had so many other options,” said Echlin's 23-year-old sister and fellow owner Kristy Scialabba, who works at an animal care center in Chicago. “And to shoot a dog in front of a child that’s going to scare (sic) her for the rest of her life.”*

(Scare or scar, that poor little girl learned a very valuable lesson for dealing with cops in a police state. Don't. - AF)

Scialabba, who set up a Facebook page titled “Justice for Apollo,” said Apollo was taken by Animal Control to an animal hospital for treatment, but died Saturday morning.

“We’re just completely broken and we really don’t know what to do,” she said. “That was my boy, that was my dog. This is Hometown you don’t hear anything like this. Nothing ever happens here.”

(Well now it does, just like all across the country. What are *you* prepared to do about it? - AF)

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Cop Shoots Dog in Throat Threatens Owner With Arrest If He Tries to Help Wounded Canine*

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...Wounded-Canine

----------


## Anti Federalist

Nowhere can you be sure that this will not happen.

As much as you can:

*Never* talk to cops.

*Never* let them on your property.

*Never* let them near your dogs.



*Medway dog recovering from wound after being shot by police officer*

https://bangordailynews.com/2014/08/...olice-officer/



MEDWAY, Maine — A town police officer investigating a hit-and-run accident at a town bank wounded a black Labrador retriever he said attacked him Saturday, officials said Sunday.

The dog, Jake, lost about half its right ear, and its right shoulder and right foreleg were wounded in the shooting, which occurred at about 1:15 p.m. Saturday, officials said.

The dog’s owner, Frank T. Bishop, and East Millinocket Police Chief Cameron McDunnah clashed over the incident. Bishop said while Jake is known for barking at people who come onto Bishop’s Hale Street property, Officer Anthony Redmond had no business shooting him.

“My dog doesn’t attack people. He is a service dog,” Bishop said Sunday. “The dog is very peaceful. But when people pull in the yard, he barks. That is his job.”

McDunnah described Redmond as an experienced officer, who works full-time at the Lincoln Police Department for several years and also worked for other departments. McDunnah said Redmond responded appropriately to the threat the dog represented and only shot the dog after repeatedly yelling to Bishop to call off his dog.

*Bishop disagreed, saying the dog went through the wide-open door with Bishop, never expecting what happened next. He said he never heard Redmond say anything to him except to ask, “Are you Frank?”*

“I don’t want to sound callous about what happened to the dog: That’s not how I feel,” McDunnah said. “But Tony (Redmond) did what he was supposed to do. In speaking to Tony, it was clear that he was reacting to a threat. It’s just an unfortunate incident.”

Bishop set off the incident by letting Jake out of his house when Redmond came to Bishop’s home in response to a hit-and-run accident at Bangor Savings Bank that was reported at about noon Saturday, McDunnah said.

Redmond went to Bishop’s home because the vehicle a witness saw in the hit-and-run — a Ford Ranger — was still registered to Bishop, despite his having sold the truck to a relative about a year before, McDunnah said.
*
“I sold the truck to my brother, and he never took the plates off,” Bishop said. “I came to the door, and I said to the officer, ‘Can I help you?’ He said, ‘Are you Frank?’ I said, ‘Yeah, just let me get my shoes on.’ And I was pulling on one shoe when I heard the bang (of the gun).”*

Bishop said he looked outside and saw Jake running into the house. Then he saw Redmond, his gun still drawn, laying on his back on the ground, apparently having fallen as he backed away from the dog.

*“As soon as it happened, he [Redmond] jumped in his cruiser and took off,” Bishop said. “I was screaming at him, ‘What … did you do that for?’ The dog is the most peaceful dog in the world.”*

*Redmond told McDunnah he heard Bishop threatening him. Noticing he damaged his portable radio when he fell, Redmond went to his car and called for backup, backing his cruiser off Bishop’s property and out of sight. When a Penobscot County deputy sheriff and a state police trooper arrived, they and Redmond backed farther away.*

Bishop, meanwhile, said he was inside his trailer, trying to stem the flow of blood from the dog’s wounds. He yelled for help until a neighbor responded. When the two took the dog to a Medway veterinary office, the other police officers hadn’t yet arrived, Bishop said.

With the Medway clinic closed, they returned to Bishop’s home to get Bishop’s cellphone and find a veterinary clinic that was open. There they saw Redmond and the other officers, Bishop said.

Bishop asked the officers for an escort to a Brewer animal clinic, but they refused, only offering directions to it, Bishop said.

Bishop is glad about his dog’s seemingly quick recovery, though the surgery cost him about $1,000.

“He is actually better than I thought,” Bishop said. “The doctor told me to keep him walking. By the end of the day he was putting weight on his foot.”

He is less pleased with the bill, which he plans to submit to the town, feeling Redmond was wrong to shoot the dog.

“There were a hundred different things he could have done with me sitting right here,” Bishop said. “I think the guy is afraid of dogs, and he should have said something right then instead of saying ‘Are you Frank?’ If there was a problem, I wouldn’t have turned around to put my shoe on.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Woman says police officer shot, killed her ‘old, harmless’ dog*

Posted 6:30 pm, August 13, 2014, by Paul Choate	

http://myfox8.com/2014/08/13/woman-s...-harmless-dog/

CHARLOTTE, N.C. — A woman was crying on her father’s shoulder Wednesday afternoon as Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police Department detectives surveyed the scene where her dog Katrina was shot and killed.

According to WSOC, Dianna McCullough said Wednesday morning two plain-clothed men in a police car came to her house.

The men said they were detectives from Gaston County and were there looking for her sister to ask about an incident last night.

McCollough asked them to meet her around back. A short time later she heard gunshots.

McCollough described her dog as old and harmless. Katrina, a pit bull, was an indoor dog and McCollough had just let her out to use the bathroom.

“And she is a pit bull, so there you go there is your label. She’s never hurt anybody ever,” McCullough said.

McCollough’s father said the officers claimed the dog was coming at them aggressively. He thinks Katrina was just coming to say hello.

“She greets people with her head down. Tail wagging. She was just investigating who was coming onto her property,” homeowner Wayne Baucom said.

*After killing the dog, the family says the officers left and did not identify what agency from Gaston County they were from.*

Gaston County Police said two of their officers were the ones who showed up to the home. They say they’re investigating what happened.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I got all the answers you need, Barton family.

You may not like them, but I got 'em.




*Family Looking For Answers After Officer Shoots Dog*

http://www.arkansasmatters.com/story...30KHTpDIQ1TUlQ

23 Aug 2014

ALEXANDER, AR -- A family is grieving tonight over the loss of their dog shot by an Alexander police officer on Thursday.

The officer says he felt threatened, but the dog's owners' say something else.

In a police report, issued by the Alexander Police Department, the officer describes a vicious dog that came at him.

But the pet's owners say that's just not true.

They call the Mastiff/Shar-Pei mix a sweet dog with a big bark, but no bite.

Linda Barton says she saw an Alexander police officer shoot her dog in the head.

Barton says police came to her home after she called about an issue involving her grandson.

She says the issue was never resolved and now Barton faces another one.

*Her granddaughter Kailey Northern said, "She was just beside herself. She was just traumatized. She was just crying and screaming on the phone he shot my dog, he shot my dog."*

Barton said the dog, named Boo, got away from her and circled the officer with his tail wagging.

She says he was being protective but never tried to hurt the officer.

But the police report states something different.

The officer says the dog ran aggressively towards him.

He says he couldn't get back in his car and as a last resort fired one shot at the dog to stop the threat.

But Boo was still alive.

Northern said, "It was inhumane how he went about the situation."

The family says the officer left the home, not offering to help the suffering dog.

After calling local vets, the pet owners realized he wouldn't survive and put Boo down.

*The family would like to talk to the Alexander Police Department about their policies on aggressive dogs and perhaps making some changes so this doesn't happen again.*

(Polite, passive/aggressive white folks, not looking to make any trouble, "Please sir, might you consider making some policy changes so you don't execute anybody's dog again? If you have time, of course..." 

You know what will solve this, some SWLODs! - AF)

We did talk to the police chief briefly about this incident, he sent us a news release on the police report yesterday.

But today, we could not get a hold of him to answer questions on the department's aggressive dog policy and training.

If you would like to follow Melissa Schroeder's reports on Facebook, you can click here and like her page.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Wise Co. man mourns his dog shot and killed by deputies*

http://www.wcyb.com/news/wise-co-man...uties/27723454

WISE COUNTY, Va. -

What started as Wise County Sheriff's Office deputies serving a warrant ended in gunfire Saturday, and now a homeowner's dog is dead.

Paul Carico treated his pit bull De'Ja like a daughter. "My dog was like a family member. I mean, we loved her. I love her," he says.

Now, he's heartbroken after he says De'Ja was unfairly shot and killed by a Wise County Sheriff's Office deputy.

Carico says he was home Saturday when he heard De'Ja barking. When he opened the front door to check it out, several deputies stood outside looking to serve a warrant. *"I saw these cops and I told them I didn't know the person they were looking for," he says.*

*Carico claims an officer charged toward the front door, which is when De'Ja got territorial. "He came with a threatening approach up my steps, and the dog was not going to stand for that, she got by me," he says.*

*Police would not release dash cam footage that recorded the shooting, but News 5 did get to watch it. What we saw was De'Ja run at the deputy, and it also showed Carico begging the deputy not to shoot. "I'm crawling trying to get my dog. Before I could get out of the grass, he'd already fired and shot her," Carico says.*

The deputy shot De'Ja in the back, and her legs went flailing in the air. "When they shot her, I couldn't bear the thought of her just laying there in the dirt. I picked her up and carried her over, and I put her on a four-wheeler trailer," he says.

*Virginia State Police First Sergeant Geoffrey Lewis says the deputy did what he needed to do to protect himself.*

But Carico says his dog, who has never bit anyone, didn't deserve to die. Now all he has left of De'Ja is a shell casing and a burial site just a few feet away from where she was shot.

Virginia State Police say the deputies made multiple verbal commands for Carico to call off the pit bull. When De'Ja continued to charge, the deputy fired at the animal.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Colorado Springs police shoot 'aggressive' dog during disturbance call*

By Tom Roeder Published: August 31, 2014

Colorado Springs police shot and wounded a dog Sunday afternoon while investigating a reported disturbance near the intersection of South 8th Street and Cimarron.

Just before 12:30 p.m., police approached the back door of a residence to check on the alleged trouble.

"While doing so, a large pit bull aggressively and quickly ran from the house and towards the officers," police said in a news release. "Noting the dog's aggressive behavior and stance, one of the officers fired several rounds at the animal as it continued approaching them."

The dog was hit in the leg and stopped its advance before again becoming aggressive, police said. The dog's owner, identified as 49-year-old Patrick Lawrence, contained the dog in a kennel.

Police say they found no evidence tied to the disturbance call, but officers cited Lawrence for alleged possession of a dangerous dog. The dog's condition wasn't immediately available.

Read more at http://gazette.com/colorado-springs-...2pLS0KxXdPv.99

----------


## Anti Federalist

Posted: 10:15 a.m. Monday, Sept. 1, 2014

*Dayton police officer fatally shoots 'vicious' dog*



By Breaking News Staff

DAYTON —

A Dayton police officer shot and killed a dog that was reported as "vicious" Sunday night.

The incident happened shortly before 8 p.m. in the 400 block of Livingston Avenue, according to the Dayton police report.

Officers were dispatched to Livingston Avenue on a vicious dog complaint, according to the report.

One officer reported the dog charged at him and a bystander and he was forced to shoot the dog, according to the report.

Police said the officer fired three shots, fatally injuring the dog, the breed of which was not reported.

Further details about the incident were not released.
- See more at: http://www.whio.com/news/news/crime-....ypmf0dI4.dpuf

----------


## Anti Federalist

Update on post 341.

Neighbor called paramedics to help Lawrence, who she says, was hyperventilating on his back steps.

They got cops instead, who hyperventilated his dog.


*Police shoot pit bull*

Jonathan Petramala, Weekend Evening Anchor/Reporter, jonathan.petramala@krdo.com

POSTED: 10:43 PM MDT Sep 01, 2014 

http://www.krdo.com/news/police-shoot-pit-bull/27830890

COLORADO SPRINGS, Colo. -

Claire Herrera was worried after she heard some commotion next door to walk outside and find her neighbor, Patrick Lawrence, nearly passed out on her back steps.
Related Content

    UPDATE: Missing Pueblo man found safe
    Park Rangers say it was a successful holiday weekend on...
    Pueblo police investigating suspicious death
    Colorado Springs police shoot pit bull during disturbance...
    5 killed in Erie plane crash

“He’s holding his head, he’s hyperventilating,” Herrera said.  “I went into the house and called 911 and was simply calling for a medic.”

But Colorado Springs Police arrived next door first.

This is what happened next according to the incident report filed by officers:

“On 08/31/14 at approximately 1225 hours, Officers with the Colorado Springs Police Department’s Gold Hill Division were dispatched to a residence in the 800 block of E. Cimarron St. to investigate a possible disturbance. Upon arrival, officers were walking up to the residence’s rear facing door. While doing so a large pit bull aggressively and quickly ran from the house and towards the officers. Noting the dog’s aggressive behavior and stance, one of the officers fired several rounds at the animal as it continued approaching them. One of these rounds struck the dog in the rear leg, causing the dog to briefly end its advance and flee towards the house. Officers were then able to retreat and while doing so the dog again began aggressively and quickly approaching the officers. Prior to being forced to discharge their weapon again, the officers were able to close and hold the gate shut until the dog’s owner, Patrick Lawrence (a 49 year-old resident of Colorado Springs), was able to contain the animal in a dog crate. During the subsequent investigation, officers were unable to develop probable cause to arrest anyone for the original disturbance call for service but Mr. Lawrence was arrested for possessing a dangerous animal.”

Lawrence says the only fact he agrees with in the report was that his dog was wounded.

“If the dog was aggressively trying to get at him, why’s the dog shot in the butt?” Lawrence asked.

Lawrence believes this was a case of a dog protecting its territory.

“That’s how he do man because he protective, that’s all,” Lawrence said.

But another neighbor says the dog is dangerous…and has the scar to prove it.

“Nine stitches,” Jay Swartz said as he pulled up his sleeve to show the scar he says is from an attack last April.

“He got me good.  Jumped up and latched onto the back of my arm,” Swartz said.

Swartz though never pressed charges but says he understands why police fired their weapons.

“If I would have had a gun on me that day, I would have shot it,” Swartz said.

Lawrence has a mandatory court appearance later this month for owning a “dangerous animal,” where a judge will decide if the dog is indeed too dangerous…even for its own yard.

“It’s ridiculous man,” Lawrence said.  “I gotta go to court for the police entering my property.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

I was going to write about how I had no sympathy at all, but then it occured to me, it is not clear WHO called the $#@! cops in the first place.




*Family outraged after their pet dog was shot by police*

By Manolo Morales Published: September 12, 2014, 6:40 pm

http://khon2.com/2014/09/12/family-o...hot-by-police/

A family is outraged and demanding answers after their dog was shot by police and left to bleed for an hour.

*It happened a week ago in Kalihi after officers responded to a domestic call in the area. As police officers were about to leave, Bruce, a two-year-old Staffordshire Bull Terrier mix, got loose from his cage and lunged at the officers, and then got shot.*

When the family asked police if they could take the dog to the veterinarian, they were told to stay put until an investigation was completed.

The first thing KHON2 News asked HPD was why the family was forced to wait. We were told it’s standard policy to do a thorough investigation after an officer fires a weapon, so the scene had to be preserved.

So we then asked that if this were instead a person, would there be a delay in getting help?

Late Friday afternoon, a HPD spokeswoman called back and said the officers made a mistake and should have allowed the family to get medical help for the dog.

One week after being shot in the chest, Bruce looks almost as good as new, although there are some stitches that still need to help him heal.

His owners still can’t believe what they had just gone through.

*“It was terrifying for all of us,” said the dog’s owner Kristen Butac. “We never would have thought this would happen to us. He’s our family, so of course we’re going react the way we did. We’re upset.”*

Butac said three officers were walking outside the house when Bruce lunged at them. The first two managed to sidestep and avoid the dog, but the third officer fired a shot.

An HPD spokeswoman said the officer described the dog as aggressive and vicious.

When asked how much was the dog bleeding, Butac said “well, to us, it seemed like a lot. I mean, seeing something like that, of course, you’re panicking. You don’t know what else could have happened.”

She said the officers would not let anyone leave the house, even as they pleaded to let someone take Bruce to the vet. But they were told nobody leaves until the investigation is finished, which took about an hour.

Investigators found the shell casing, but they couldn’t find the bullet, which made the family even more nervous, thinking that it could still be inside the dog’s chest.

“We didn’t know what other injuries he had, so we were just trying our best to just put  pressure on his wound,” Butac said.

After the family rushed Bruce to an emergency care veterinarian, they did get some good news.

“The vet said he was a very lucky dog. What happened was the bullet had entered and exited his chest. The only damage was to his soft tissues.”

The family plans to file a lawsuit against HPD. Investigators are reviewing the case to initiate some type of policy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

I was going to write about how I had no sympathy at all, but then it occured to me, it is not clear WHO called the $#@! cops in the first place.




*Family outraged after their pet dog was shot by police*

By Manolo Morales Published: September 12, 2014, 6:40 pm

http://khon2.com/2014/09/12/family-o...hot-by-police/

A family is outraged and demanding answers after their dog was shot by police and left to bleed for an hour.

*It happened a week ago in Kalihi after officers responded to a domestic call in the area. As police officers were about to leave, Bruce, a two-year-old Staffordshire Bull Terrier mix, got loose from his cage and lunged at the officers, and then got shot.*

When the family asked police if they could take the dog to the veterinarian, they were told to stay put until an investigation was completed.

The first thing KHON2 News asked HPD was why the family was forced to wait. We were told its standard policy to do a thorough investigation after an officer fires a weapon, so the scene had to be preserved.

So we then asked that if this were instead a person, would there be a delay in getting help?

Late Friday afternoon, a HPD spokeswoman called back and said the officers made a mistake and should have allowed the family to get medical help for the dog.

One week after being shot in the chest, Bruce looks almost as good as new, although there are some stitches that still need to help him heal.

His owners still cant believe what they had just gone through.

*It was terrifying for all of us, said the dogs owner Kristen Butac. We never would have thought this would happen to us. Hes our family, so of course were going react the way we did. Were upset.*

Butac said three officers were walking outside the house when Bruce lunged at them. The first two managed to sidestep and avoid the dog, but the third officer fired a shot.

An HPD spokeswoman said the officer described the dog as aggressive and vicious.

When asked how much was the dog bleeding, Butac said well, to us, it seemed like a lot. I mean, seeing something like that, of course, youre panicking. You dont know what else could have happened.

She said the officers would not let anyone leave the house, even as they pleaded to let someone take Bruce to the vet. But they were told nobody leaves until the investigation is finished, which took about an hour.

Investigators found the shell casing, but they couldnt find the bullet, which made the family even more nervous, thinking that it could still be inside the dogs chest.

We didnt know what other injuries he had, so we were just trying our best to just put  pressure on his wound, Butac said.

After the family rushed Bruce to an emergency care veterinarian, they did get some good news.

The vet said he was a very lucky dog. What happened was the bullet had entered and exited his chest. The only damage was to his soft tissues.

The family plans to file a lawsuit against HPD. Investigators are reviewing the case to initiate some type of policy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dog shot and killed by Lockport police*

http://www.niagara-gazette.com/news/...c7d25614a.html

A pit bull was shot and killed by two Lockport police officers who said it attacked them while they were investigating a trespassing complaint on South Street over the weekend.

Officer Michael R. Wasik and Lt. Marshall K. Belling responded to a call about suspicious activity at 335 South St. about 3:30 p.m. Saturday. The call was placed by a neighborhood resident.

While the officers were in the front yard of 335 South, looking over the vacant premises, the dog entered the backyard "and made a beeline for the officers," Chief Larry Eggert said Sunday.

The dog broke through a locked gate between the front and back yards, tearing out several fasteners as it did, then jumped at one of the officers and tried to bite his face. Mace was sprayed at the dog and officers said it had no effect, as the attack continued, Eggert said.

----------


## TheTexan

> The [pit bull] broke through a locked gate between the front and back yards, tearing out several fasteners as it did, then jumped at one of the officers and tried to bite his face. Mace was sprayed at the dog and officers said it had no effect, as the attack continued, Eggert said.


Damn, broke through a locked gate, and mace had no effect?  That pit bull was seriously determined.  That's some sisu right there.

I hope the cop is ok.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## DFF

I wonder what the dog death-by-cop rate is in Europe?

To hazard a guess, small, just like the human death-by-cop rate is when compared to the United States. 

US cops like to kill. A lot.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Oceanside (CA) police shoot, kill dog*

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2014/...ushed-at-them/

OCEANSIDE — Oceanside police shot and killed a dog in the front yard of a home early Monday after the dog rushed at them several times.

Oceanside police Lt. Leonard Cosby said officers stopped to contact a man sitting in a chair in front of a home on Morse Street near Alvarado Street shortly after 2:30 a.m. whom they recognized as a known gang member and knew did not live in the neighborhood.

The officers said they started to get out of their car to go talk to the man when the dog initially rushed at them, Cosby said.

According to the lieutenant, one officer used a Taser and one of the barbs hit the dog, which retreated back to its owner.

The officers then told the man to control his dog but the man replied that the dog wasn't doing anything wrong and was protecting him. When the officers began to approach the man again, the dog rushed at one of the officers and the other officer fired and shot the dog, Cosby said. The animal died in the yard.

The dog's owner was arrested on suspicion of obstructing justice and for being under the influence, Cosby said.

Cosby said he did not know the breed of the dog.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*SPECIAL REPORT: Don't Shoot My Dog*

http://www.wowktv.com/story/27174554...t-shoot-my-dog

31 Oct 2014

Everyday Ginger and Jeremy Sweat make a trip to a memorial in the back of their Mason County home.

“When I lay my head down at night I pray that it doesn't happen to anyone else,” said Ginger.

The memorial is a tribute to their 7-year-old dog Willy Pete who was shot and killed by West Virginia State Police in late June.

“He was my best friend, there is no other way around it,” she said. “When we come home from somewhere I expect to see him come galloping towards me, to greet me. I expect him to come when I'm feeding my other dog.”

According to Ginger, Willy Pete was an arthritic beagle-basset hound mix. The dog was shot three times in front of his house as police were conducting a manhunt for a suspect accused of shooting at a Mason County deputy.

“Not only the fact that my dog is dead. They killed my dog unnecessarily. They also took away something that could never be replaced. My sense of security has also been taken away,” said Jeremy.

The incident Ginger witnessed is part of a growing national concern over police confrontations with dogs. Stories of pet dogs killed by police have been posted on social media sites and videos have gone viral on YouTube.

“The bar is set quite low. Generally the policy is if an officer feels that he or she is threatened with bodily harm, or the public is, then that shooting is considered justified,” said Dr. Randall Lockwood, the senior vice president with the American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals.

Lockwood has been studying police confrontations with animals for 15 years. He's helped train police departments across the nation.

“It is a lot like hostage negotiation. You need to calm the situation down, find out what is needed to gain control and act accordingly,” said Lockwood.

According to documents 13 News received under the Freedom of Information Act, 15 dogs have been killed in the last four years by West Virginia State Troopers. The summaries say each dog was acting “aggressively.”

According to the reports, Willy Pete charged from behind the house. He “growled and barred his teeth.” However, the Sweats have argued that is not true.

“He was a larger dog. He had bad hips,” said Jeremy.

“Oh his hips were bad. It would take him awhile sometimes to get up,” said Ginger.

After the incident, West Virginia State Police apologized for shooting Willy Pete but stood by the decision to shoot him. Troopers helped the Sweats bury the dog and gave the family a voucher to use to adopt a dog from the shelter.

West Virginia State Police would not comment for this story. Troopers denied 13 News' request for information regarding trooper training, citing the material would “disclose techniques, procedures and/or guidelines for law-enforcement investigations and/or prosecutions.”

However, other state police agencies have publicly instituted measures to help police handle aggressive dogs. For example, in Kansas police have special stun guns. In Maryland, they have catch-poles so officers can control the dog without harming it.

Both Jeremy and Ginger say they would like their story to spark conversation about what can be better done.

“I think this is an opportunity for them to step up and say this is something we need to address,” said Jeremy.

----------


## JK/SEA

''Lockwood has been studying police confrontations with animals for 15 years. He's helped train police departments across the nation.''

god job doc. Keep up the good work.

insert facepalm.

----------


## Suzanimal

Dog killed in standoff
http://journaltimes.com/news/local/d...1aba4758b.html

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I got all the answers you need, Barton family.
> 
> You may not like them, but I got 'em.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Family Looking For Answers After Officer Shoots Dog*
> Barton says police came to her home after she called about an issue involving her grandson.


Humpf.  It's getting to a point where I _only_ have compassion for the _dogs_. 

Mind you, the daughter is not the one who called the puppycide brigade.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dog owner confused after Charleston police officers shoot and kill his pets*

http://www.wowktv.com/story/27188783...-kill-his-pets

Posted: Nov 02, 2014 10:58 PM EST Updated: Nov 02, 2014 11:27 PM EST 

Charleston, West Virgina -

On October 19th, officers with the Charleston Police Department (CPD) responded to several calls about two dogs terrorizing people in the Woodbridge Drive area. According to a police scanner report, callers said things like "I am trapped in my car because two vicious dogs are outside", "The dogs just knocked over an elderly man", and "The dogs are chasing my son".

The owner of the dogs, Rick Maddox, was out of town when his pets Betty Boop and Dozer left his home through their doggie door. 

He said they have always stayed on his property and never attacked anyone before.

After CPD officers arrived on scene, they tracked the dogs back to Maddox's property. 

Sgt. Paul Perdue with the Charleston Police Department said the officers on scene were trapped in their car by the dogs, so they called for backup. 

When the second cruiser arrived the dogs ran up to it, giving the other officers a chance to exit their vehicle. 

Additionally, Sgt. Perdue said the dogs then turned around and tried attacking both officers. He said his fellow officers had no choice but to shoot and kill both dogs.

"I would never ask someone to put their life on the line to keep from getting bit by a dog" said Sgt. Perdue.

After being shot, Betty Boop jumped into the police cruiser and died, Dozer ran back into Maddox's home where police say they entered through an unlocked door. Sgt. Perdue said Dozer lost a lot of blood, so they called a humane officer to the scene to euthanize him.

Rick Maddox still can't believe that his dogs were capable of terrorizing and entire neighborhood. 

"They were both very friendly dogs...they knew no stranger. There wasn't a vicious bone in either dog" says Maddox.

Maddox said he got the news about his pets from his father after police stopped by his house. When Maddox returned home, he found blood all over his drive way and on the couch downstairs where Dozer was euthanized. 

He was told that the dogs bodies were collected by a humane officer, but when he called to get them he was told that they had already been destroyed. 

He added that he is struggling to find closure because he wasn't there to know exactly what happened.

"I couldn't take my dogs to the family farm and bury them with generations of other family pets" said Maddox.

Officials with the Charleston Police Department also added that Maddox is facing charges of harboring vicious animals. 

However, Maddox said he isn't worried about the charges because he doesn't feel that the entire story is being told.

We will keep you updated with the latest on this developing story.

----------


## green73

> Dog killed in standoff
> http://journaltimes.com/news/local/d...1aba4758b.html


 *Officers Open Fire on Small Dog as it Runs Away From Them, Shoot it to Death    32*  

http://filmingcops.com/officers-open...t-it-to-death/

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just pure FAIL all the way around.

*Residents react with shock over shooting of dog*

Mayor, police chief support officer
BY ALEXANDRA MESTER 
BLADE STAFF WRITER

http://www.toledoblade.com/Police-Fi...ng-of-dog.html

WOODVILLE — Residents in the usually quiet village of Woodville are vexed this week after the local police K-9 officer shot and seriously wounded a chocolate Labrador retriever that approached the scene of a traffic stop.

*“That dog is really sweet and has always been really sweet, and I know that because I have pulled in [to its owners’ business] and he doesn’t bark and and is not aggressive at all,” said Megan McGinnis, a Woodville native who is studying to be a veterinarian technician at Stautzenberger College.*

*“I read that the officer shouted at the dog to stop and that the dog didn’t stop, so the officer shot him,” she added of the 5-year-old dog, Moses. “Well, dogs don’t speak English ... there was no reason to shoot that dog.”*

(Failure to comply is *failure to comply* there, sugar britches. Now, shut the $#@! up and move along. - Lt. Col. Friendly)

The incident became well-known overnight in the small Sandusky County village of 2,100 people, and the story quickly went viral.

*The shooting incident was reviewed by a panel consisting of Woodville Police Chief Roy Whitehead and a sergeant from the department who is a firearms instructor, and the police chiefs of Clyde, Gibsonburg, and Elmore. The officer, Steve Gilkerson, was cleared of any wrongdoing in a single day, although witnesses were not interviewed.*

“All we did was go through the report that was there and look at the internal policies and state law,” Bruce Gower, chief in Clyde, said.

Chief Whitehead said “there was no doubt from anyone that there wasn’t any wrongdoing” and Officer Gilkerson was cleared.

*On Monday, Officer Gilkerson pulled a car over near Lockport Transportation, 875 E. Main St., just outside the village, for speeding and for a child not properly restrained in the back seat, according to a report. The officer got consent to search the vehicle, so the two adults waited outside while leaving a 2-year-old girl inside the car.*

Moses, owned by Lauren and Thomas Bischoff who work at Lockport Transportation and bring the family dog to the office, walked onto the roadway from the business’ property. Officer Gilkerson said he retreated backward and yelled at the dog to stop, according to his handwritten statement.

*“The dog did not stop and continued toward me with a look in its eyes that I would describe as focused on a target,” Officer Gilkerson wrote. “The dog did not seem interested in veering from its set path. ... The dog’s behaviors and mannerism did not seem playful. The tail did not appear to be wagging, etc.”*

(Somebody Search Fu that story for the Ft. Lauderdale cop who beat a 15 year kid down for a "menacing stare". - AF)

Out of concern for his safety and that of the two other people, the officer said he fired one shot at Moses, which he said in his report ended the threat as the dog returned to the business’ property.

*But the two witnesses from the vehicle that was being searched, Robin Cook and Shaun Eads of Clyde, as well as Joni Kryspin, a Lockport employee who had been taking a smoke break outside at the time, say Moses was walking along with a wagging tail, sniffing the ground and the tire of the car. Ms. Cook said the dog only looked up when he heard the officer yell, and didn't have time to react before he was shot in the right foreleg.*

“What I don’t understand is how you have people who were right there saying the dog was wagging his tail and just moseyed up there, but [the officer] goes to the extreme of shooting him?” Mr. Bischoff said.

Mrs. Bischoff said Officer Gilkerson told her directly Moses “was not acting aggressively,” and Mr. Bischoff said Chief Whitehead told him later over the phone that Officer Gilkerson had said the same to him.

*"If the guy straight-out said the dog wasn't being aggressive, why would he shoot it?” Mr. Bischoff said. “It doesn’t make any sense. That’s where I’m lost.”*

(It doesn't have to make any sense, $#@!. It is what we say it is. Next time, we may just shoot you. Now, shut the $#@! up and move along. - Lt. Col. Friendly)

Officer Gilkerson could not be reached for comment.

Chief Whitehead said that based on the officer’s report and witnesses’ statements to the media about where they were standing, no one but Officer Gilkerson would have been able to clearly see Moses at the time he was shot. He said their view would have been obstructed by the car that was pulled over.

*“What happened that day is very unfortunate. But the only one that will ever be able to justify what he saw is that officer,” the chief said.*

He added that this was the first time Officer Gilkerson has discharged his firearm outside of training during his career with Woodville. He was hired as an auxiliary officer in June, 2006, became a part-time officer a year later, and was hired full-time in October, 2008.

The chief said, and a review of the officer’s personnel file shows, that no formal complaints have been filed against him. He also has not had any disciplinary problems on the job.

Woodville police do not wear body cameras, nor do the department’s four vehicles have cameras, which Chief Whitehead said is because of the cost. He said the department is seeking estimates for vehicle cameras and working to find grant funding to purchase and install them.

*In response to questions from the public about why Officer Gilkerson did not use a stun gun or pepper spray instead of his weapon, the chief said, “If we were to taser or spray Mace at the dog, and it wanders out into the roadway and gets hit by a truck, think of the crucifixion we’d be going through if that happened.”*

(What a $#@!ing jackass. - AF)

The chief also said the dog did not have a current license, was not on a leash, and was not under the “reasonable control” of an owner or handler and therefore could have easily been considered a stray dog. He said the department has pulled over numerous vehicles at that location because it is a safe place for them to pull off the road, and Moses had never before approached the scene of a traffic stop.

*Woodville Mayor Richard Harman said he fully supports the officer and the department in this matter.*

*“I wish it never would have happened. We all do,” he said. “This officer had to react. ... He’s probably going to get bit next time because he won’t shoot.”*

(Good. Hope he gets bit right in the dick. - AF)

Chris Bloom, owner of Bloomer’s Hair Salon in downtown Woodville, was torn between supporting the town’s police force and the nagging feeling she had that the situation was possibly mishandled by Officer Gilkerson.

*“It upset me when I heard that the [the village] said they would not pay for the dog’s surgery because that would be admitting guilt,” Ms. Bloom said. “I read that the officer said he has a fear of dogs. Well, obviously he still has that fear and he should have to take a class on how to handle dogs and how to read dogs.”*

*Ms. Bloom said police officers in Woodville don’t relate to the community in a friendly manner like they did 20 years ago. She was dismayed to learn Officer Gilkerson was cleared of any wrongdoing in just a single day by a review conducted by other officers rather than an independent body.*

(Of COURSE they don't Ms. Bloom. You are the ENEMY and will be treated as such. Run your mouth too much and you may get a nice 0400 SWAT raid. Freedom and liberty Ms. Bloom. - AF)

“I’m torn about this whole situation because I want to support the local police, but there is a family that is suffering,” Ms. Bloom said. “My dog has made it out of my yard so is she going to be next?”

Ron Rasberry, who lives 4 miles outside of Woodville, learned from news reports that the shooting was ruled justified, but he questioned if the dog showed any signs of aggression. His experience with chocolate Labradors have always been pleasant, he said.

“If the dog was in attack mode, you don’t want people to get hurt,” Mr. Rasberry said. “But the attitude out there today is that there are people looking for any chance to take out their gun and shoot.”

Chief Whitehead said his department’s policy allows officers to use force against an animal they believe is threatening them or members of the public.

Lucas County Sheriff John Tharp said all deputy-involved shootings are reviewed by the department’s internal affairs department, including those involving animals.

“We ask all the officers present to make a report; we interview witnesses who were present during the time of the shooting, and we try to find out if the dog was a danger, was it attacking someone [or] in the process of creating physical harm to the officer or citizens,” Sheriff Tharp said.

“I do know that officers are not trigger-happy and looking to kill animals that do not need to be killed,” he said. “I would want to to believe that officers have made the right decision. We trust the officers with firearms to make the right decision when to shoot and when not to shoot.”

Sheriff Tharp said he could not comment on the Woodville shooting because he did not know the details.

Moses underwent surgery Wednesday at West Suburban Animal Hospital in Sylvania Township to repair the shattered bones in his foreleg. Dr. Gary Thompson, the veterinarian treating Moses, said the dog is doing well.

“We did surgery to repair the bones that were fractured in the forearm and it took about two hours,” he said. “He is doing well and we will send him home with his folks [today] ... and assuming all goes well with healing, he should have a full recovery.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just pure FAIL all the way around.

*Residents react with shock over shooting of dog*

Mayor, police chief support officer
BY ALEXANDRA MESTER 
BLADE STAFF WRITER

http://www.toledoblade.com/Police-Fi...ng-of-dog.html

WOODVILLE  Residents in the usually quiet village of Woodville are vexed this week after the local police K-9 officer shot and seriously wounded a chocolate Labrador retriever that approached the scene of a traffic stop.

*That dog is really sweet and has always been really sweet, and I know that because I have pulled in [to its owners business] and he doesnt bark and and is not aggressive at all, said Megan McGinnis, a Woodville native who is studying to be a veterinarian technician at Stautzenberger College.*

*I read that the officer shouted at the dog to stop and that the dog didnt stop, so the officer shot him, she added of the 5-year-old dog, Moses. Well, dogs dont speak English ... there was no reason to shoot that dog.*

(Failure to comply is *failure to comply* there, sugar britches. Now, shut the $#@! up and move along. - Lt. Col. Friendly)

The incident became well-known overnight in the small Sandusky County village of 2,100 people, and the story quickly went viral.

*The shooting incident was reviewed by a panel consisting of Woodville Police Chief Roy Whitehead and a sergeant from the department who is a firearms instructor, and the police chiefs of Clyde, Gibsonburg, and Elmore. The officer, Steve Gilkerson, was cleared of any wrongdoing in a single day, although witnesses were not interviewed.*

All we did was go through the report that was there and look at the internal policies and state law, Bruce Gower, chief in Clyde, said.

Chief Whitehead said there was no doubt from anyone that there wasnt any wrongdoing and Officer Gilkerson was cleared.

*On Monday, Officer Gilkerson pulled a car over near Lockport Transportation, 875 E. Main St., just outside the village, for speeding and for a child not properly restrained in the back seat, according to a report. The officer got consent to search the vehicle, so the two adults waited outside while leaving a 2-year-old girl inside the car.*

Moses, owned by Lauren and Thomas Bischoff who work at Lockport Transportation and bring the family dog to the office, walked onto the roadway from the business property. Officer Gilkerson said he retreated backward and yelled at the dog to stop, according to his handwritten statement.

*The dog did not stop and continued toward me with a look in its eyes that I would describe as focused on a target, Officer Gilkerson wrote. The dog did not seem interested in veering from its set path. ... The dogs behaviors and mannerism did not seem playful. The tail did not appear to be wagging, etc.*

(Somebody Search Fu that story for the Ft. Lauderdale cop who beat a 15 year kid down for a "menacing stare". - AF)

Out of concern for his safety and that of the two other people, the officer said he fired one shot at Moses, which he said in his report ended the threat as the dog returned to the business property.

*But the two witnesses from the vehicle that was being searched, Robin Cook and Shaun Eads of Clyde, as well as Joni Kryspin, a Lockport employee who had been taking a smoke break outside at the time, say Moses was walking along with a wagging tail, sniffing the ground and the tire of the car. Ms. Cook said the dog only looked up when he heard the officer yell, and didn't have time to react before he was shot in the right foreleg.*

What I dont understand is how you have people who were right there saying the dog was wagging his tail and just moseyed up there, but [the officer] goes to the extreme of shooting him? Mr. Bischoff said.

Mrs. Bischoff said Officer Gilkerson told her directly Moses was not acting aggressively, and Mr. Bischoff said Chief Whitehead told him later over the phone that Officer Gilkerson had said the same to him.

*"If the guy straight-out said the dog wasn't being aggressive, why would he shoot it? Mr. Bischoff said. It doesnt make any sense. Thats where Im lost.*

(It doesn't have to make any sense, $#@!. It is what we say it is. Next time, we may just shoot you. Now, shut the $#@! up and move along. - Lt. Col. Friendly)

Officer Gilkerson could not be reached for comment.

Chief Whitehead said that based on the officers report and witnesses statements to the media about where they were standing, no one but Officer Gilkerson would have been able to clearly see Moses at the time he was shot. He said their view would have been obstructed by the car that was pulled over.

*What happened that day is very unfortunate. But the only one that will ever be able to justify what he saw is that officer, the chief said.*

He added that this was the first time Officer Gilkerson has discharged his firearm outside of training during his career with Woodville. He was hired as an auxiliary officer in June, 2006, became a part-time officer a year later, and was hired full-time in October, 2008.

The chief said, and a review of the officers personnel file shows, that no formal complaints have been filed against him. He also has not had any disciplinary problems on the job.

Woodville police do not wear body cameras, nor do the departments four vehicles have cameras, which Chief Whitehead said is because of the cost. He said the department is seeking estimates for vehicle cameras and working to find grant funding to purchase and install them.

*In response to questions from the public about why Officer Gilkerson did not use a stun gun or pepper spray instead of his weapon, the chief said, If we were to taser or spray Mace at the dog, and it wanders out into the roadway and gets hit by a truck, think of the crucifixion wed be going through if that happened.*

(What a $#@!ing jackass. - AF)

The chief also said the dog did not have a current license, was not on a leash, and was not under the reasonable control of an owner or handler and therefore could have easily been considered a stray dog. He said the department has pulled over numerous vehicles at that location because it is a safe place for them to pull off the road, and Moses had never before approached the scene of a traffic stop.

*Woodville Mayor Richard Harman said he fully supports the officer and the department in this matter.*

*I wish it never would have happened. We all do, he said. This officer had to react. ... Hes probably going to get bit next time because he wont shoot.*

(Good. Hope he gets bit right in the dick. - AF)

Chris Bloom, owner of Bloomers Hair Salon in downtown Woodville, was torn between supporting the towns police force and the nagging feeling she had that the situation was possibly mishandled by Officer Gilkerson.

*It upset me when I heard that the [the village] said they would not pay for the dogs surgery because that would be admitting guilt, Ms. Bloom said. I read that the officer said he has a fear of dogs. Well, obviously he still has that fear and he should have to take a class on how to handle dogs and how to read dogs.*

*Ms. Bloom said police officers in Woodville dont relate to the community in a friendly manner like they did 20 years ago. She was dismayed to learn Officer Gilkerson was cleared of any wrongdoing in just a single day by a review conducted by other officers rather than an independent body.*

(Of COURSE they don't Ms. Bloom. You are the ENEMY and will be treated as such. Run your mouth too much and you may get a nice 0400 SWAT raid. Freedom and liberty Ms. Bloom. - AF)

Im torn about this whole situation because I want to support the local police, but there is a family that is suffering, Ms. Bloom said. My dog has made it out of my yard so is she going to be next?

Ron Rasberry, who lives 4 miles outside of Woodville, learned from news reports that the shooting was ruled justified, but he questioned if the dog showed any signs of aggression. His experience with chocolate Labradors have always been pleasant, he said.

If the dog was in attack mode, you dont want people to get hurt, Mr. Rasberry said. But the attitude out there today is that there are people looking for any chance to take out their gun and shoot.

Chief Whitehead said his departments policy allows officers to use force against an animal they believe is threatening them or members of the public.

Lucas County Sheriff John Tharp said all deputy-involved shootings are reviewed by the departments internal affairs department, including those involving animals.

We ask all the officers present to make a report; we interview witnesses who were present during the time of the shooting, and we try to find out if the dog was a danger, was it attacking someone [or] in the process of creating physical harm to the officer or citizens, Sheriff Tharp said.

I do know that officers are not trigger-happy and looking to kill animals that do not need to be killed, he said. I would want to to believe that officers have made the right decision. We trust the officers with firearms to make the right decision when to shoot and when not to shoot.

Sheriff Tharp said he could not comment on the Woodville shooting because he did not know the details.

Moses underwent surgery Wednesday at West Suburban Animal Hospital in Sylvania Township to repair the shattered bones in his foreleg. Dr. Gary Thompson, the veterinarian treating Moses, said the dog is doing well.

We did surgery to repair the bones that were fractured in the forearm and it took about two hours, he said. He is doing well and we will send him home with his folks [today] ... and assuming all goes well with healing, he should have a full recovery.

----------


## Anti Federalist

*Dog Shooting Controversy in Grand Rapids*

http://www.wsaw.com/home/headlines/D...282789251.html

It's a case of he said, she said in Wood County after a Grand Rapids Police Officer short and killed a dog late last week. The police department claims the officer acted in self-defense, but the dog owner says the officer went too far.

It all with a wandering dog complaint. Wood County dispatch alerted the Grand Rapids Police Department a school bus driver reported a large dog wandering around a residential neighborhood with no leash and no collar. Police Chief Melvin Pedersen says his officer was trying to coax the dog off a busy street when the dog attacked.

"The dog was coming towards him and when it got within about three feet the dog went into attack mode and lunged at my officer," Chief Pedersen explained adding, the dog began to bark and show her teeth and the hair on her back stood on end.

The officer fired two shots. Then, Chief Pedersen says the dog tried to attack a second time. The officer fired one more shot killing the German Shepherd. A number of witnesses gave statements backing the officer's story, but one witness, who did not give a statement, told the dog's owner otherwise. '

"He said the officer reached for her and the next thing he knew he shot her," owner Sarah Wills told NewsChannel 7.

Wills' witness told her the officer fired five shots in total, the police told her three shots were fired.

"None of it, none of it makes any sense," Wills said.

The German Shepherd, named Miley, was Wills service dog, helping Wills to cope with her PTSD. Now Wills wants justice.

She's already filed an excessive force complaint with the police department and an open records request. She says she's angry the police department won't investigate how Miley got free from a locked kennel in the first place.

Despite the controversy, Chief Pedersen says he feels for Wills and so does his officer.

*"Obviously, we can't feel the same sense of loss that the owner is feeling, but my officer was very shaken up after the incident.."*

----------


## Yieu

*Baltimore Cop Held Dog Down While Other Officer Slit Its Throat*

http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2014/0...it-its-throat/

BALTIMORE (WJZ) — The case of Nala, the Shar Pei whose throat was slit, has gotten worldwide attention.

But it’s not the first time an encounter between an officer and an animal in Maryland has gotten widespread attention. That often leads to changes in training.

Mike Hellgren has more on the impact of this high-profile case.

Baltimore City Police Officer Jeffrey Bolger, who faces animal cruelty charges for using a knife to cut the throat of a Shar Pei named Nala, is getting slammed. Some online have even threatened his life.

The case is extreme and has generated passion and concern among dog owners.

“It’s absolutely terrible. It makes me sick to my stomach to hear something like that. If the animal was dangerous, there are much more humane ways to put a dog down,” said Andrew Pappas, dog owner.

Police have promised a full investigation. They suspended a second officer, Thomas Schmidt, who is accused of holding Nala down while Bolger cut her throat.

“It’s a very good sign that the police themselves have recognized this as outrageous and unacceptable… to use their words,” said Aileen Gabbey, Maryland SPCA. “The police are taking this seriously, which is positive.”

----------


## Anti Federalist

Just walked in the door.

"Fourth Amendment? Never heard of it" - Lt. Col. Friendly.


*Michigan Cop Kills Dog in Wrong Address Warrantless Home Entry*

http://photographyisnotacrime.com/20...ss-home-entry/

On November 28th 2014, Jackson Police Officer Matt Peters came to 20 year old Eddie Harris’ residence looking for an individual to take to the hospital for a psychological evaluation. Peters entered the house without a warrant and when Harris came down to see who walked in his house, Peters shot his dog, Kane, just feet in front of him at the bottom of the stair case.

*Then they learned they had the wrong address.*

Harris explained that the police were there looking for someone who didn’t live at his address. The petition, which is not a warrant, stated that police should look at unit numbers 511 and 513 at the 500 block of South Blackstone Street. 

Neither address belongs to the individual named in the petition.

Harris said his dog Kane has never bitten anyone and never had any issues with animal control.

----------


## Anti Federalist

///

----------


## EBounding

Police shoot fenced dog while the owner's 3-year old daughter looked on.  Busybody called the police beforehand.  


*Chandler Police officers shoot dog; family says it wasn't necessary*




> CHANDLER, Ariz. - A Chandler family is demanding answers from Chandler Police after officers opened fired on their dog killing it, even though it was in their own yard.
> 
> Caution: the video attached to this story is graphic and may not be suitable for all audiences.
> 
> That family is very emotional, and an internal investigation is launched after the officer killed the dog when it was fighting with another dog inside its fenced enclosure.
> 
> "I don't see again, his need to walk 12 feet from the sidewalk to an enclosure and shoot my dog," said Javier Robles.
> 
> Robles is 3-year-old Simone's owner, Simone is one of the familys pit bulls. She was inside the enclosure when the officer shot him. He said his 3-year-old daughter saw the shooting from inside the home, and now she is traumatized.
> ...

----------


## Danke

> Such a biased thread.  So many posts about cops killing dogs,,,
> 
> But there are zero, ZERO posts about cops getting killed by dogs.
> 
> Such bias.


There have been other threads in the past:

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...dog&highlight=


http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...at!&highlight=

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...er!&highlight=

----------


## oyarde

> Lol...
> 
>   July 1947, Kirksville, MO - Dog Catcher accidentally shot and killed by his own shotgun while removing it from his truck 
> 
>   August, 2001, Pierce City, MO - Police Officer accidentally shot and killed removing his shotgun from its case while on a call for a loose dog 
> 
>   These guys were either drunks or idiots. Or drunken idiots.


Those may have been suicides

----------


## Suzanimal

He didn't shoot it but damn...he didn't notice the dog was missing for three days? WTF?

Also, he killed an officer. If I kill a police dog, I'm pretty certain I'd be facing more than animal cruelty charges.




> ‘Shocked and saddened’ K9 dies after being left in hot patrol car for days
> 
> Stephens County, OK (KFOR) — A Stephens County deputy was fired after his K9 officer died while in his care.
> 
> The incident came to light August and, since then, the Stephens County Sheriff’s Office has conducted an investigation and terminated Matthew Peck.
> 
> *The investigation has been turned over to the district attorney to decide if felony animal cruelty charges with be formally filed.*
> 
> “We were shocked, and we’re saddened,” said Stephens County Sheriff Wayne McKinney. “This is a loss of one of our deputies or K9 deputies.”
> ...


http://fox59.com/2016/08/29/shocked-...-car-for-days/

----------


## phill4paul

> *Arundel police officer kills family's dog during search* 
> 
> http://www.baltimoresun.com/news/mar...,3864041.story
> 
> By Colin Campbell and Tim Swift, The Baltimore Sun
> 5:59 p.m. EST, February 2, 2014
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


> Jury awards $1.26M to Glen Burnie family whose dog was shot by police
> 
>    A jury awarded a Glen Burnie family $1.26 million Tuesday after deciding that an Anne Arundel County police officer wrongly shot and killed their dog in 2014, attorneys for the family said.
> 
> Attorney Cary J. Hansel called the shooting of Michael Reeves' dog, Vernon, by Officer Rodney Price "senseless, unnecessary and unconstitutional."
> 
> "The verdict sends a strong message to the police about ... community expectations," Hansel said in a prepared statement. "The duty to serve and protect extends to our animal family members as well."
> 
> Anne Arundel County officials declined to comment. In 2014, an internal investigation exonerated Price and found that the dog was aggressive. *Price is still an officer with the department, according to a police spokesman.*


http://www.capitalgazette.com/news/f...509-story.html

----------

